# Problems with N360



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

I wrench for a local pedicab company that has some Nuvinci N360 hubs set up as a mid drive. We've had 3 failures in very short time frames. Like less then 3 days in one case. The side seal is blowing out and all the fluid is draining out and the hub is not functioning. Also we are having problems with the shifter cables. So whats the fix for this and what type of fluid is in those?

Tim


----------



## jtrops (Aug 4, 2008)

I know that when the 360 came out they were still recommending the 171 for heavy use like tandems, and I would assume pedicabs.

They use a special traction fluid that is supposed to be sealed into the hub, and no service is recommended. When the seals have leaked Fallbrook has requested the hubs back and replaced them with new hubs. I don't think they make the fluid or replacement seals available to repair the hubs.

Here's a link to a current thread on the Nuvinci forum about the same thing.


----------

